# "Small Base" Dies?



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I stupidly left my Hornady FL .223 out and it got knocked off a shelf and dented, so I need a new one. I reload .223 primarily for my AR-15, but also for a bolt action. I was told by a local gun shop guy that I should get a 'small base die' as a replacement as this will help in my AR-15. My A-15 feeds/fires/extracts fine, but sometimes my friend's AR bolt will not unlock when you pull the charging handle with one of my reloads (and even some factory ammo) in the chamber. Being USA/USAR, I just whack the butt stock on a rock or something. I've checked and both are rifles are chambered .223 (not 5.56) and his chamber is clean, no burrs on the locking lugs, replaced the extractor, gas rings appear to be OK. The weapon fires and extracts just fine.

So, I am wondering if I should replace my broken FL resizing die with a 'small base' one, and if not using a small-base could be causing the problem in my friends AR? Will using a full-length small-base die screw up the brass if used repeatedly? Or affect my bolt action .223?

Load Data:
Winchester once-fired brass trimmed to 1.750"
Remington 7 1/2 benchrest primers
60gr Nosler jacket soft-tips
24.5gr Hodgdon Varget

I also use winchester 55gr FMJ and 26.2gr Varget on occasion...same problem.

Thanks!


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

You should use small base dies for an auto-loader. The full length dies might work in some semi-autos if the chamber dimensions are on the generous side. However, in my experience, most semi-auto rifles will have problems chambering ammo reloaded with full length dies.

Years ago I had a friend who had an original Armalite Ar-180 - I think it was a Sterling. We found that reloads run through a full length die fed just fine. On the other hand the same reload would not chamber in my Colt CAR-15. I suppose we could have taken a chamber cast and found out how much the chamber dimensions differed, but the results spoke for themselves. I reloaded using small base dies and he used standard full length dies.

I should add. If I'm reloading for a bolt action and don't interchange cases, I use a neck sizer only.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Many thanks. Will a small base wear out the brass more quickly?


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

No more than a full length die will. The base of the brass is substantially thicker than at the neck. Most cases will fail at neck where the brass gets worked a lot - the neck is sized on the upstroke and then opened by the expander ball on the downstroke - that works that part of the case twice as much as the body of the case.


----------

